# Need a good repair on the lip



## opmustard (Apr 23, 2021)

I've had this bottle for awhile. A sucker for paneled sodas, so I bought this one knowing that  the lip was damaged and the repair not a really good one. Here are some photos.
So, does anyone know of a good bottle repair person? Also, have a beautiful strong seven up green pontiled Charles Clark that I dug a long time go. The lip is chipped and would also want it repaired as well. I tumbled the Clark and it came out really nice.
Any help would be appreciated.
opmustard


----------



## Vinewood (Apr 25, 2021)

Wil Martindale does wonderful glass repair work. He is in Tallahassee FL.
wil@mywebmarket.com


----------

